# Boss cat for adoption



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

BOS-BOS FOR ADOPTION

Bos-Bos is around 4 years old now. He was dumped when he was only few months old in front of our rescuer home as no longer wanted and he has been waiting to be adopted since then.

Bos-Bos is very sweet, friendly and super cuddly both with other cats and humans. He loves to sleep every night in his rescuer bed. 
Bos-Bos could be a lovely addition to any family with children's used to be around pets, someone retired or working from home often. He is very much human orientated and will give unconditional love to his human.
Access to all areas. Indoor home only or with access to a secure garden/catio would be lovely. 
Bos-Bos is microchipped, fully vaccinated, FIV/Felv negative tested, neutered and up to date with deworming and anti fleas treatment. 
Adoption fee to cover his flight fees from Egypt and home check apply.
If you would like to know more about Bos-Bos, and the adoption process, please get in contact.







this adorable boy would be my top pick! I just love a fluffy black and white cat. He's been waiting 4 years for someone to give him a home. 
https://www.cairocatchampions.com/


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

That website is heartbreaking, I wish I could adopt every one of those lovely cats. It's amazing that Jackie and Dolly survived.

Do you know anyone who has used this organisation? It looks like they're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have adopted from them myself and cannot praise them highly enough. They prefer to adopt to indoor homes or one with secure catio which most U.K. rescues don’t allow.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

He's absolutely gorgeous. And a lovely nature too. Under any other circumstances, I'd offer to adopt him in a heartbeat, but my Jet wouldn't be too happy with a new housemate, and his needs and wants must come first. (Btw, he says "Hi, auntie Paddypaws and thank you for leading my human mum to me and my brother five years ago")


----------

